# Buying a Domain Name



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Have any of you folks ever bought a Domain name? If so who did you buy it from? Was it worth it?

Any help in this area would be great.

Thanks

Nancy


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If you purchase a domain name I would certainly recommend GoDaddy.com

Network Solutions has been using the tactic of taking a whois request and then locking the domain so that it has to be purchased from them


I had my suspicions about Network Solutions for a while now and I did a test to see if it was true.:

OK These were the steps.

1.) Went to GoDaddy and did a whois on netsolbytes.com

Was available.

2.) Went to NetSol and did a whois on netsolbytes.com

Was available 'Register Now'

3.) Went back to GoDaddy and did a whois again on netsolbytes.com

Current Registrar: NETWORK SOLUTIONS, LLC.
Lock Status: clientHold
DMOZ no listings

It wasn't even 5 minutes.

If anybody else has encountered a similar incident, it would be nice to have you post it here.

I currently have over 200 domains registered for customers @ GoDaddy.

Lee


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

I have used both godaddy and namecheap.com, both are great.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Rockytopsis said:


> Have any of you folks ever bought a Domain name? If so who did you buy it from? Was it worth it?
> 
> Any help in this area would be great.
> 
> ...


Are asking which registrar gives good service at a fair price, or are you asking about buying an already registered domain name from a private party?


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We originally bought our domain and had it hosted on Hostway. Just this weekend we started the process of getting it moved over to GoDaddy. You can just go to their site and you will see a place to check if the name you want to use is available. If it is, you can continue on thru the process of purchasing it.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

If I use godaddy can I use it with my freewebs account?


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Rockytopsis said:


> If I use godaddy can I use it with my freewebs account?



http://members.freewebs.com/page.jsp?page=faq#domains


freewebs FAQ page said:


> If I already have a domain name like myname.com, can I still host it at Freewebs?
> *YES!* You can direct your domain name to our site. If your current domain name registrar will not point your domain for you, you can transfer your domain to our service and point it to your site for free using our service!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I was thinking of buying a personal domain name and was wondering if it is worth the expense and the best way to go about it. I know a little about computer stuff but not an expert by anymeans. 

If I do buy my own name and still have a freewebs account I will still have advertisement on the page, but possibly it would show up in more search engines if I had my own name????

If I get a monthly service from freewebs, I get rid of the adds and up to 15 mailboxes ( don't know why I would need that many) and possibly the site would show up in more search engines?????

Mainly just looking for advise here.

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You can't beat GoDaddy. I've used them for years, we use their email services as well. Their spam filters are fantastic.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Godaddy seems to have some good deals for hosting a website and or buying a domain name. 

Another question please:
On freewebs they have a point and click type of site bulider, if I purchace something from godaddy do I have to know how to build a new site or do they have a point and click bulider also.

( I will most likely have more questions)

Nancy


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have on from lycos and one from go daddy.

I've never understood why it's called "buying" since it's an annual rent and when you stop paying you lose the domain.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fishhead said:


> I've never understood why it's called "buying" since it's an annual rent and when you stop paying you lose the domain.


It not buying or renting, it's registering.

Domain Registration does two things; 1) it makes the domain name yours for the registration period (unless a big company wants it), and 2) it makes your domain's DNS info available to the world so your website can be found.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nancy, I believe GoDaddy does offer those easy set up websites, but I've not used that service from them so I don't know anything about it.

I used to build my own websites, but these days I just have my 2 domain names pointing to my website that is hosted on Squarespace, which offers that type of service, but more advanced (and more expensive).



Rockytopsis said:


> Godaddy seems to have some good deals for hosting a website and or buying a domain name.
> 
> Another question please:
> On freewebs they have a point and click type of site bulider, if I purchace something from godaddy do I have to know how to build a new site or do they have a point and click bulider also.
> ...


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Network solution takes your name as soon as you ask if it's avialable and you don't take it right away. A while back a bunch of us at work must have done 500 names within minutes they wer gone. So avoid network solutions at all cost. I use lowestdomainrates.com

mikell


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I use GoDaddy


----------



## BeltieBandit (Jan 22, 2008)

We have used Ipower for the last 4 years. It woulks well for us, as it includes website hosting, an email server, ecommerce services, url registration, a blog server, and a bulletinboard server, all for $100 per year. I really like it, and have found it to be very user friendly.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I use directnic. A little pricier than godaddy i think but I know people there. And I remember paying 50 a year at network solutions when they were the only registrar.

If you are going to the trouble of buying a domain, spend the 7 bucks a month and have it hosted somewhere that doesn't put ads all over your pages. I think that's what I'm paying now, with unlimited domains and a pretty decent bandwidth allowance. Better deal even than the really high traffic "adult" servers I checked out when I was looking for some high bandwidth servers.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

There are lots of companies that can register your domain name. WHat you end up paying the real money for is services to park or web space to run your domain name. You can register a domain name without having anyplace to park it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You can park your domains at GoDaddy free of charge.



Gary in ohio said:


> There are lots of companies that can register your domain name. WHat you end up paying the real money for is services to park or web space to run your domain name. You can register a domain name without having anyplace to park it.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought mine from Ourchurch.com and no it was not worth $60.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

CookingPam777 said:


> I bought mine from Ourchurch.com and no it was not worth $60.


I went to their website but I didn't see any domains for sale, nor did I see domain registration services offered. They only seem to offer hosting services.


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

I used to use godaddy.com. they were awesome...I'm sure they stll are RainyDay


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

I have used go daddy . I have better service from yahoo sight solutions . I own seven domains and seven subs. I would use go daddy as a foreward site only but your main domains should be a real SOLID buisness style company


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the info folks, I still can't decide if I want to spend the money or not. I will think on it for a while and for now just keep my free site as it is cause I am pretty good at the point and click stuff and freewebs is just easy.

Nancy


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We register our domains through Wild West Domains, ($10.95 a year), which is a Godaddy company. Even if you register your site through GoDaddy, you _don't have to_ host it through them. I've set up sites for several people through Godaddy and don't find it appealing at all. You should be able to find a company to host your site for around $4.00 - $5.00 a month (no ads), since you won't be starting out needing much storage space or bandwidth. Our main site averages 6000 uniques a day during peak period and we don't use half of our bandwidth for the whole month with the silver plan. Total Choice has some good web hosting plans. We have used them for about 7 years now. Only one time I recall when our main site was down for a few hours. Other than that they have been superb (I can't believe I used that word) They use Fantastico, which installs scripts virtually at the click of a button. Say, if you want to set up a Wordpress blog, enter a few details (user,pass,directory) and click a button and you're ready to go. The "Guru" and associates in the "family" forums are very helpful with any questions you may need answered. I could go on and on about this company, but there you have my experience with them....


----------

